# New smart watches coming from Google: the Motorola 360



## shnjb

So google just announced their big entry into the wearable market and Motorola which used to be its subsidiary announced the moto 360.










What do you think about the new wearables?
Will you buy one?

Would you buy google's android or apple iOS?

Would you prefer a bracelet type or a watch type device?


----------



## StufflerMike

Post moved to the sub forum we created for Smart Watches.


----------



## X2-Elijah

Hm. A smartwatch that's not entirely butt-ugly, and is actually shaped like a watch and made from watch-aropriate materials (e.g. metal case)? 

I'm game. Seriously. This looks pretty great to my eyes.


----------



## Luke31

Say what you want about keeping watches traditional, but that Moto 360 is hot. 

Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drop of a Hat

That's not even a prototype. I can see the creases from the paper. 

"He's just a witness"


----------



## shnjb

stuffler said:


> Post moved to the sub forum we created for Smart Watches.


Wow. That is really too bad.
Any way you might reconsider?

I wanted the general watch owners opinion, not the opinions of those interested in the smart watches.


----------



## ManMachine

This is really about google now software. if it takes off, the smart watch section will be big.

Android wear seems like the way to go.






Very nice Moto watch:


----------



## shnjb

I think this has the potential to completely replace fashion watch range below 1000 dollars.


----------



## jjolly

ManMachine said:


> This is really about google now software. if it takes off, the smart watch section will be big.


I agree. And the next 3-6 months is about to get interesting in this space. I'm curious to see what Apple has up their sleeves now. Could be an oh crap moment ... Or a check this out moment. We will see.

Google opening up this software is going to even let micro brands get into the design side of things. Just think -- if you can figure out a case/strap/crown/lug/crystal combo that looks great there is GOING to be an ODM that will sell you the innards. Google will take care of the rest.


----------



## jharm

ManMachine said:


> This is really about google now software. if it takes off, the smart watch section will be big.
> 
> Android wear seems like the way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice Moto watch:
> View attachment 1424653


Want this bad

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## shokka9

*Moto 360 Smartwatch*

Hi folks

I know this goes against the trend of a real watch; but there are a lot of us that are very technologically minded.

This has to be the best designed smartwatch I have seen. It would look a lot better on a leather strap I believe.

More info is here and some pics below:















What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## X2-Elijah

Hmmm. This kinda does make me a bit worried, too.
With normal watches, they are things that keep working, and keep their value for years and decades. Smartwatches running Android... I fear we might be looking at another "good for 1 year, then you need to upgrade to a new model" scenario, as with smartphones. For some reason, that feels a bit wrong for me when thinking about a watch...


----------



## X2-Elijah

*Re: Moto 360 Smartwatch*

Pretty. Potentially subject to the infinite replacement-within-a-year-or-two thing that smartphones have. Also, the next big thing in tech for the next 4 years or so. (or however long until google glass changes into something more potent)


----------



## shokka9

*Re: Moto 360 Smartwatch*



X2-Elijah said:


> Pretty. Potentially subject to the infinite replacement-within-a-year-or-two thing that smartphones have. Also, the next big thing in tech for the next 4 years or so. (or however long until google glass changes into something more potent)


That's the only issues I have with these devices (as well as the increased microwaves being directly drawn to your wrist), they will be replaced on a yearly or 2 yearly schedule.

But I hate to admit it, I think they will eventually replace phones, as well as watches to some extent.

Of course the market for high end watches will always exist, due to the upper echelons of society paving the way for this. Moreover, these smartwatches are not designed for that class of person. They are aimed at people who aimlessly upgrade their handsets year after year for no real gain in technology, and in fact they are usually indebted during the process.

But, I have to admit, this Moto version is extremely pleasing on the eye. But for £200-300 is it really worth it? It will need charging every night or every other night at the very least too.


----------



## GlennO

*Re: Moto 360 Smartwatch*

It's definitely an improvement visually on any other iwatch I've seen.


----------



## X2-Elijah

*Re: Moto 360 Smartwatch*



shokka9 said:


> But for £200-300 is it really worth it? It will need charging every night or every other night at the very least too.


Of course it won't. But I think we are the absolute last people ever in the world with any rights to estimating the 'real worth' of items ^^.

Edit: 
Also, ironically enough, these smartwatches would belong perfectly well in the "affordable watches" section! So how's that for price?


----------



## bearbones11

*Re: Moto 360 Smartwatch*

While the concept is attractive, there is one glaring drawback - you´re stuck wearing the same watch every day!


----------



## shokka9

*Re: Moto 360 Smartwatch*



bearbones11 said:


> While the concept is attractive, there is one glaring drawback - you´re stuck wearing the same watch every day!


From a case point of view, yes.

But just from the 2 images I provided in the OP, you can see a chronograph type of display, and the second image is more of a classic watch dial.

In addition to all the other 'smart' views. My guess is that there will be official and unofficial apps that will provide different watch faces to provide this change in appearance. Together with strap changes, it could actually be a decent watch.


----------



## BigHen

*Re: Moto 360 Smartwatch*

Technically, yes you would wear the same watch everyday, but as the face is just a computer screen, you could change the appearance and add complications as often as you liked. There is speculation on another forum about how quickly an app would be available to make the face look like a well known brand - including logo


----------



## shokka9

*Re: Moto 360 Smartwatch*



X2-Elijah said:


> Of course it won't. But I think we are the absolute last people ever in the world with any rights to estimating the 'real worth' of items ^^.?


Totally agree; just an oversight on my part. I should of worded it differently ;-). What I wanted to say was that I would not part with that kind of money for a smartwatch. I love technology, and have grown up with it, and been an early adopter of most it. But to me, a watch is a watch, not a computer.

Like I said in my OP, they will replace phones, and many other gadgets that we all know and love (to an extent).


----------



## X2-Elijah

*Re: Moto 360 Smartwatch*

You know what would be the weirdest thing? If it became, in a few years, socially acceptable to wear a smartwatch on one hand and a regular watch on another.


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Moto 360 Smartwatch*

Moved to the more suitable forum and merged with the already existing thread. News do spread fast.....


----------



## ronalddheld

*Re: Moto 360 Smartwatch*

For a while, smartwatches may have the same replacement cycle as the smartphones. I am leaning to a phonewatch so as to sometimes leave the cell phone off.


----------



## ManMachine

*Re: Moto 360 Smartwatch*

I think many WUS members collect watches to get a different style of dial, bezel, color, etc. Frankly, it's really a waste of money. The smart watches could change all that - any style you want, i.e. custom make for your taste and changes any time by your fancy. Any if you care about owning cases of different shapes, lugs, etc., it wouldn't be hard to achieve that.

It's really up to the software (voice recognition, pattern recognition, various apps) to make the smart watches go the distance. If the hardware has sufficient capability for the said (simple) tasks, all you need is a software update. I haven't used Google Now much - is that robust enough?

Maybe someone can figure out solar or mechanical charging too (in addition to wireless charging).


----------



## Andrew McGregor

*Re: Moto 360 Smartwatch*

While I'm on call, my Pebble is invaluable (and tolerable now it's on a better strap). But I prefer other watches when I'm not tied to a pager.

This, though, would become my daily wearer.


----------



## ka001

The smart watch era may have more of a devastating impact on the Swiss watch making industry than the introduction of cheap quartz movements... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImSorryRumHam

I've been hoping my husband would get into watches for years. He's not interested in them. He's a gadgets and phone guy. He can't wait for this watch. I'll definitely be buying this for him.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## shnjb

ka001 said:


> The smart watch era may have more of a devastating impact on the Swiss watch making industry than the introduction of cheap quartz movements...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not on the luxury or higher segment probably.
But this wave could destroy the under 1000 Swiss watches and maybe even reduce the sales of under 5000.


----------



## ManMachine

The Swiss watch makers could certainly adapt, but if the smart watches are truly easy to use and convenient, the luxury watches would likely only be worn occasionally and lose significant wrist time.


----------



## WatchesinIL

*Re: Moto 360 Smartwatch*



BigHen said:


> Technically, yes you would wear the same watch everyday, but as the face is just a computer screen, you could change the appearance and add complications as often as you liked. There is speculation on another forum about how quickly an app would be available to make the face look like a well known brand - including logo


If the watchmakers are smart, they will treat these images like counterfeits and protect their intellectual property, and not allow their unauthorized representation on a smart watch.

Taking this even a step further, what if some watch brands had official apps where you pay for their official watch face? Maybe the really high end ones wouldn't do this, but could you imagine a Tissot or a Hamilton charging $19.99 for a digital version of one of their watches on the moto smartwatch? It would be a free revenue stream (once it is initially developed), and pretty cool. Question is, is it worth the risk of cannibalizing sales of their actual watches? Who knows, but maybe there is a price point that works and actually makes them more money. Users could switch between different watch faces with the click of a button. People will always buy mechanical watches. They are just too damn cool. I think they could sell both. You could even sell physical watches that come with the digital image free for use on your smartwatch (similar to the way DVDs are sold with digital copies).

What if Rolex had a $500 app for their official logo and watch face on your moto watch screen? I bet some people would buy it.

Watchmakers could adapt to this new technology, and find new revenue streams in the process.


----------



## shnjb

Rolex would never do that lol.
If they did, I would stop buying any Rolex in the future.


----------



## ManMachine

I see no reason to copy the designs of Rolex etc. for a watch app. There are so many things one can draw up on a virtual screen, one can likely draw up better looking designs. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

ManMachine said:


> This is really about google now software. if it takes off, the smart watch section will be big.
> 
> Android wear seems like the way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice Moto watch:
> View attachment 1424653


All these are just CG rendering or CG super-imposed imagine on a dummy model. Let's see something more real.


----------



## chum_2000_uk

*Re: Moto 360 Smartwatch*



shokka9 said:


> That's the only issues I have with these devices (as well as the increased microwaves being directly drawn to your wrist),


I seriously wouldn't worry about that&#8230; we're talking minuscule levels of RF. This kind of widespread scaremongering has caused so many unfounded health worries.

When SAR testing on commercial transceivers is carried out, the limits set by the regulatory bodies (such as FCC) have so much safety margin built in to them, that even at the maximum operating power of the transceiver (i.e. your mobile phone or smart watch), very little effect would be seen to human tissue.

High levels of RF basically heat tissue up, and so far, is the only proven (potential) health risk of Electromagnetic Fields (EMF)/ Electromagnetic (non-ionizing) Radiation - although even this is debatable, unless huge levels are present to actually cook/ damage tissue. These types of high levels obviously couldn't be developed from such a small device like a phone or smart watch.

By the way, part of my job is to measure EMF levels of "non commercial" equipment&#8230; so you could say I don't have a vested interest in the commercial companies, or regulatory bodies that set the limits&#8230; occupational/ public health and safety is what we are interested in.


----------



## chum_2000_uk

*Re: Moto 360 Smartwatch*

Some nice closeup shots and an interview with the designers of the Moto 360

A closer look at the Moto 360 as it appears in the wild [VIDEO]

Looks alright, I think it could look better though to be honest. I don't like the way the watch has no visible lugs, the strap just emerges from cutouts on the underside of the case. It's a shame they didn't look at the case design of a traditional luxury watch company and reproduce that.


----------



## pdks

Two thoughts related to this new class of wearable technology: first, mobile information technology that interfaces directly with humans doesn't seem to have a shelf life of more than two to four years. Both the hardware and the operating system become obsolete quickly (see Intel cofounder Gordon 'Moore's law'), and the device itself wears out. This would likely place the devices in a relatively inexpensive (< $500?) market segment.

Secondly, if the human interface truly is intuitive and the functionality very useful, a wrist-worn device could become indispensable. And that could lead to a replacement of the watch as we know it by all but die hard enthusiasts. But there are other concepts in wearable technology being explored, including 'smart clothes,' pin-on devices and glasses (Google Glasses). And as someone mentioned above, it is possible that we will end up with more than one wrist worn device ...say one on each wrist, or a much smaller, bracelet-like smart device on the same wrist as a watch worn as jewelry. 

Fascinating stuff...


----------

